# Belhaven College, Jackson, MS?



## JoyFullMom (Sep 12, 2009)

Someone mentioned this school in my Union University thread. Can anyone give any specific info about this school?

My daughter is pursuing piano. She ultimately would like to get her master's and teach on the collegiate level, but she is also gifted in the ability of accompaniment and enjoyed a collaborative position with an Opera Memphis Jr. Opera camp this summer. This left her interested in working with children's theatre possibly. (She would also be content with her own home studio giving lessons and raising a family.) Due to these interests, Belhaven has been mentioned a few times to us.

I have read some cautions as to campus safety due to where it is. Any input on that?

How is the school academically? She is an excellent student, very self-motivated. She has an *earned* 4.0 GPA and a 32 ACT. She is hoping to advance in the National Merit competition. Even though she is pursuing the arts, she wants to continue to learn and be challenged in other areas as well. 

She has visited and has liked Union University and University of MS. If we are going to look elsewhere...now is the time  

She is looking for a program that is not necessarily large and competitive. She wants to grow as a musician and become the best *she* can be, and have opportunities for playing at the undergrad level, which is why she is looking at the smaller programs with good teachers.

She has resisted going too far from home. But, I think 3 hours isn't too bad.

I'm wondering about the reputation of degrees here. Will it be respected by a secular grad school? Their website doesn't seem to be as forthcoming as some others....

Thanks in advance for any help!

-----Added 9/12/2009 at 01:27:43 EST-----

Oh! Feel free to PM me


----------



## JoyFullMom (Sep 12, 2009)

Buehler? Buehler? 

LOL! 

I just thought I'd add, we ARE going to contact Belhaven, but, as we all know, there is a *selling* side to a school...and then the perspective of consumers or outsiders. That is what I'm looking for here. Although, I *have* appreciated in my other threads when someone has cared enough to alert someone from a particular school of our interest, I will be doing that as well.


----------



## Hamalas (Sep 12, 2009)

I visited Belhaven and it ended up in my top three. (Although as you can see I ultimately ended up at PHC.) Belhaven is a good school. Ligon Duncan is on the Board and it has some awesome churches nearby. They have a nice campus with good facilities. From what I understand (after taking my tour and corresponding with students/professors there) the campus really is pretty safe. They have an excellent music program there and the student body is a nice size. They have a very interesting set-up as far as their core curriculum that you should be sure and ask about. Academically I think it would be comparable to Union or U of MS. I also know that there are a few member on the PB that graduated from there. (Oh, and George Grant also studied at Belhaven.) I hope that helps.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 12, 2009)

I know about churches students go to, most go to Redeemer Church in Jackson. I'd suggest going to St. Paul Presbyterian Church in Jackson, if going.

Belhaven isn't necessarily reformed. You might find many regular baptist kind. Might even find some non-Christians. 

Their fine arts department is pretty big. I don't know about piano specifically though. 

I'm assuming it is expensive being a private school.


----------



## Bookmeister (Sep 12, 2009)

Polly,
Belhaven is a great school. It is academically rigorous, and a wonderful school for music majors. Many home schooled from far and near go there. Billy Joseph, one of the pastors at First Pres, teaches music, maybe singing, there and is a great teacher. The school is very near First Pres, Ligon Duncan and Derek Thomas are there also. The neighborhood is not the best but far from the worst. It is very near Foundren which is a great area of Town with many interesting shops and neat places to live if she doesnt want to live on campus. One of my classmates and his wife are the dorm parents there and are also great people. I would highly recommend it, but know I never attended.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Sep 12, 2009)

I searched St. Paul Presbyterian and they are moving to Clinton, MS and changing their name. 

I really appreciate all the feedback here. 

We continue to covet prayers on our behalf as we continue to move forward in this big decision!


----------



## Bookmeister (Sep 12, 2009)

Polly,
I am a member of St. Paul. We are moving to Clinton, which really is not far from where we are now, but not until we sell our current building which may be some time in the current market. Also the reason we joined St. Paul is because it is the most OPC like church in the area. There are no OPC churches in Jackson but we feel at home there and would love to see your daughter worship with us.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you very much for that info Alan.  I had searched for Jackson on the OPC site. There are *none* in MS *at all*, so I appreciate this feedback. She will likely not have a vehicle on campus. 

I think she is going to pursue a visit to Belhaven.


----------



## Edward (Sep 13, 2009)

JoyFullMom said:


> Thank you very much for that info Alan.  I had searched for Jackson on the OPC site. There are *none* in MS *at all*, so I appreciate this feedback. She will likely not have a vehicle on campus.
> 
> I think she is going to pursue a visit to Belhaven.



First Pres is a healthy walk from the Bellhaven campus. (Even if you drive to church, you'll probably end up parking about halfway to campus anyway.) I wouldn't recommend that she walk it alone at night, however. Anything other than FPC would require a car ride. 

After FPC, I'd look at Trinity, Redeemer (if you are into multicultural ministries), Northpark (for a much smaller congregation, if it is still there - the website seems to be gone).


----------



## JoyFullMom (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you  Is Ligon Duncan the pastor of First Presbyterian?


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, he preaches there Sunday mornings and Derek Thomas preaches there Sunday evenings.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 13, 2009)

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> Yes, he preaches there Sunday mornings and Derek Thomas preaches there Sunday evenings.



What a privilege it would be to hear these two men preach week after week.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 13, 2009)

Randy Pope is also on the board of Belhaven (search for perimeter church atlanta, ga). Who is on the board, maybe is not the best teller of what the school is like.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Sep 13, 2009)

A quote from that website: "Worship. It's an interesting word that has different meanings for different people." Hmmm....

Okay, I hijacked my own thread....I will go back and search who is on the board.


----------



## yeutter (Sep 14, 2009)

I see that Dr. Walter Wynn Kenyon is still on the faculty [Head of Philosophy Dept.] at Belhaven College. That speaks very well for the quality of education students would receive there.


----------



## coramdeo (Sep 14, 2009)

Have you looked a John Brown University in Siloam Springs, Arkansas (20 min west of U of A Fayetteville) http://www.jbu.edu
lots of scholarships available when my daughter went there


----------



## Edward (Sep 14, 2009)

JoyFullMom said:


> A quote from that website: "Worship. It's an interesting word that has different meanings for different people." Hmmm....
> 
> Okay, I hijacked my own thread....I will go back and search who is on the board.



Belhaven is affiliated with the PCUSA, although local PCA churches seem to have more influence over the faculty and students. 

There is a RUF chapter for the campus

Reformed University Fellowship > Ministry Locator Results


----------



## JoyFullMom (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your feedback.  Both public and private.  My daughter made some phone calls this morning and we will be trying to schedule a visit to Belhaven. 

We also made contact with a former student who spoke very highly of their program, which was also encouraging to my daughter. This girl actually taught my dd piano right before she left for Belhaven and then handed her off to the teacher she is now with. We had forgotten about this connection. 

I would like to know if they have any of the rumblings re: absolute truth of scripture and relativism that were mentioned in my Covenant College thread.

Again, we thank you very much


----------



## JoyFullMom (Sep 14, 2009)

Hijacking my own thread again, but how interesting to read that Mr. Kenyon was rejected by the PCUSA....and yet he serves on the faculty of their school. From a few things I googled, that seems like a *good* thing. 

Just an observation....but now I sense I'm in over my head. LOL


----------



## JoyFullMom (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi,

Just thought I'd share that we visited Belhaven. My daughter really liked it and the program is a great fit for her. 

So, we shall see....continuing to pray...


----------

